# Clippers officially sign Tim Thomas



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/thomassigns_060713.html



> “Tim is a multi-talented player who can play several positions for us,” said Clippers Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor. “He is very versatile offensively and is able to stretch the defense with his perimeter shooting as well as having a good post up game.”





> “We are extremely pleased with the signing of Tim Thomas,” stated Clippers Head Coach Mike Dunleavy. “We feel his ability to play as a big three and as a mobile four gives us the versatility that is a must for a team that wants to compete for an NBA championship.”


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Clippers officiall sign Tim Thomas*

It also says on the main clippers.com page that they also signed Paul Davis.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers officiall sign Tim Thomas*

booo. What a waste of money IMO. 

i hope this one doesnt bite us in the butt later on. About the only thing i like about this deal is that it takes him away from phoenix. But i really think we could get more out of giving singleton 25 minutes a game than thomas. (all around play at both ends of the court). Lets hope thomas proves me wrong


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## dball (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think its that bad of a signing for the Clippers. He can be considered an average defender, and is a versatile bigman who can both shoot and posses somewhat of a post game. I think he was signed majorly to help develop and mentor some other younger players? Just my 2c.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dball said:


> I don't think its that bad of a signing for the Clippers. He can be considered an average defender, and is a versatile bigman who can both shoot and posses somewhat of a post game. I think he was signed majorly to help develop and mentor some other younger players? Just my 2c.



hell no. only thing he could teach our youngsters is to play like crap until their contract year comes up.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

dball said:


> I don't think its that bad of a signing for the Clippers. He can be considered an average defender, and is a versatile bigman who can both shoot and posses somewhat of a post game. I think he was signed majorly to help develop and mentor some other younger players? Just my 2c.


I agree...If we get the TT from the playoffs it could turn into a big signing. He can provide backup to EB and help spread defenses with his 3 pt shooting. I like the signing by the Clips cuz it shows that they want to win now instead of waiting for Korolev to develop. There will still be minutes at SF behind Maggs and hopefully Singleton gets the majority of those minutes.

Sam/Livy
Cat/Q
Mags/Singleton
EB/TT
Kaman/Z? Maybe..Not sure on his heart.

You gotta love that depth. We could go 10 deep


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Biggest boom or bust signing in a while.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boo?

He is talented and if he comes in played like there is no tomarrow than he will be a key addition. I wouldn't worry about TT, Cassell and Brand will whip him into shape and form. One big advantage of having him over Radman is that one less year signed, which will come in huge when the Clippers have to re-sign Kaman and Livingston. Plus it is another big signing which is key for future signings.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/thomas_pcquotes.html



> On Thomas’ performance in the playoffs: (Dunleavy)
> “We love how well he’s played in the playoffs. Every time he’s been in the playoffs he’s put up strong numbers for his teams and that’s something really nice to have when you talk about where we want to go. Our objective isn’t just making the playoffs but making it far in the playoffs. I think with a guy like Tim he’s going to help us a great deal. I think he’s going to fit in extremely well with our guys and we’re very pleased to have him.”





> On playing a different style of offense:
> “It doesn’t matter. I’m a basketball player who can play so many different positions. Coach Dunleavy can put me out there in so many different positions so it doesn’t matter. Phoenix was great with there running style, but I’ve been in situations where everything has been more structured and I’m all for that. I’m just looking forward to going out and playing the best basketball I can.”





> On signing with the Clippers instead of the Suns:
> “I just think that everything happens for a reason. To have the opportunity to play at home was the best situation for me. The experience with Phoenix was great but I think this situation with the Clippers will be better and I’m looking forward to it.”


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

T-Square brings in what Vladi brought in AND more, with less of a hassle. Vlad(along with Marko and someone who's name I forgot), singlehandedly destroyed the Serbian basketball squad with their ego's thinking that they are the "stars" on the team. T-Square is a much better post defender, and player in general, doesn't shy away from taking shots like Vladi did a lot, and is a slightly worse, or equal ball handles as Vladi. Then to bring in rebounding, T-Squared is easily better in that category and skillset. Only bad thing in the signing I see is that Clippers did overpay to get him, but gave him a contract one year then that of Vladimir's.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

as long as Cassell can keep him on his toes im allright with this signing


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm glad Qrich and Weasel came in here to say something... boo??? Why? The guy is a better overall player than Radmonovic even though I liked Vlade. Did you see how well he played in the post during the playoffs. He stretched the defense and then burned when they went out to cover. I think Thomas finally got the feeling of success and he wants more. I think its hard for some guys to sign big contracts on bad teams, they lose their fire. Not fair to the owners and fans, but reality. Thomas proved that he can also perform in the clutch, thats what we need the most.

Plus his contract is shorter and cheaper than what Vlad's is ... means more options later.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm not booing because i like vlad better than thomas. i like neither, i just think it was stupid to sign a player with questionable heart for 4yrs/24mil. we have resignings coming up and that money should've been used to sign kaman/livy/ross/singleton...

i don't like thomas, but the fact that we have other, more important players to sign is what bothers me even more.

4yrs/24mil for a 6th man? naw, i don't like it at all.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ive noticed his repetitive injuries and his "all star" play on a contract year...but i mean cmon guys...he murdered the Clippers aaaand Lakers in the playoffs, it seemed like he shot 100% against us !!! and i hated him alot, he is up their....cuz of what he did to us..and the hand thing, but if he helps us out, and plays with us like he did while he was with the SUns, ima have to learn to love him :curse: :curse: 

but he already is on a short leash cuz i despise him jaja so one stupid turnover or shot, or game costing decision and ima be all over him
lets just wait and see....and hope praaaaaay he stays healthy


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the signing wa shocking to me also, because he doesn't seem like a dunleavy-type player.

i can imagine him sitting on his couch right now, thinking to himself: "i can't believe they fell for it"


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I think Cassell, Brand, and Mobley should keep TT in check. And I doubt TT will be the sixth man.

Projected starting line up:
Brand, Kaman, TT, Mobley, Cassell


----------



## The Yeti (Jun 29, 2006)

If TT doesn’t toe the line, we can trade Cat for K-Mart and have him chase TT around at training and threaten him with violence until he gets his act together.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

universal! said:


> I think Cassell, Brand, and Mobley should keep TT in check. And I doubt TT will be the sixth man.
> 
> Projected starting line up:
> Brand, Kaman, TT, Mobley, Cassell


Then our backup PF/C's are Rebraca, Davis, N;Dong and MAYBE Singleton. I still think Dunleavy gives the nod to Quinton Ross with Maggs covering SG/SF, T-Squared covering SF/PF/C, Singleton covering SF/PF off the bench for the front court.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

universal! said:


> I think Cassell, Brand, and Mobley should keep TT in check. And I doubt TT will be the sixth man.
> 
> Projected starting line up:
> Brand, Kaman, TT, Mobley, Cassell


Uh... i really doubt Thomas would start over Maggette. If anyone else does, it'll be Ross.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i really hope that since Tim Thomas got signed...Q Ross play time doesnt go down drastically... i mean he proved how big of a defensive weapon he is, and that came that he had what like 18 pts or something at the half, he was being aggresive, posting up, i think if he does that continously he can be a great player off the bench  
ive always liked Q :banana: :biggrin: especially cuz he seems all quiet, shy type of person
but he showed his energy and emotion during hte playoffs!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man i really hope that since Tim Thomas got signed...Q Ross play time doesnt go down drastically... i mean he proved how big of a defensive weapon he is, and that came that he had what like 18 pts or something at the half, he was being aggresive, posting up, i think if he does that continously he can be a great player off the bench
> ive always liked Q :banana: :biggrin: especially cuz he seems all quiet, shy type of person
> but he showed his energy and emotion during hte playoffs!!


Yeah, except that was a one time thing, he's still pretty inept offensively. But as the league becomes more guard-oriented, he's really going to help us big time...

Really off-topic now... but does anything else think Ross always looks like he's about to cry?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

leidout said:


> Uh... i really doubt Thomas would start over Maggette. If anyone else does, it'll be Ross.


True, though I liked how effective Maggette was off the bench and how much the Clips could use a quality 6th man ala Stackhouse in Dallas.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Uh... i really doubt Thomas would start over Maggette. If anyone else does, it'll be Ross.


I agree. We need Maggs to start and bring TT off the bench. I think TT is more suited backing up EB and occasionally Maggs. TT can be used to guard 4s. We also need to save EB a little during the season. We rode his coat tails all season and when need to save some in the tank for the playoff run


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

> We rode his coat tails all season and when need to save some in the tank for the playoff run


EB seemed to be the only player out on the court during the playoffs that _didn't_ run out of gas....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Yeah, except that was a one time thing, he's still pretty inept offensively. But as the league becomes more guard-oriented, he's really going to help us big time...
> 
> Really off-topic now... but does anything else think Ross always looks like he's about to cry?



q-ross being inept offensively is a misconception. he was a scorer in college. he simply didn't shoot becasue he is a team player, and scoring was not within his job description. anyone remember when he got the green light?

and yes, he always looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Once Q Ross hits his jumper consistently he is gonna be a heck of a player. Also, I hope Q is working on his 3 pters because he constantly is left open behind the arc.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

u let a skilled player in vlade go, and get some old dude who has only played well during his final year of his contract.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

leidout said:


> but does anything else think Ross always looks like he's about to cry?


he always looks like a sad clown.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> u let a skilled player in vlade go, and get some old dude who has only played well during his final year of his contract.


agree with your second point.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i think ross is going to get rotated in SG position...thats just me though


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> he always looks like a sad clown.


Hell yeah he does. I thought that from the very beginning, I can't believe so many other people noticed it!  :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Yeah, except that was a one time thing, he's still pretty inept offensively. But as the league becomes more guard-oriented, he's really going to help us big time...
> 
> Really off-topic now... but does anything else think Ross always looks like he's about to cry?


haha 
yeah he usually does that face whenever he made a play and their was contact, or when they would call a foul on him haha
but yeah, he got an open shot alot and usually knocked them down, but during a span where he was missing alot of them who knows what happened, but he played pretty good for us in the Playoffs
who knows if he could shoot the 3, it seems like when he shoots 15 footers he struggles to get it up haha but who knows hmm
moving him to SG wouldnt be a bad move unless Corey moves to SG again its gonna be interesting to watch how are opening day lineup will be 
MAN CANT WAIT 
and the damn season barely ended


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i'm not booing because i like vlad better than thomas. i like neither, i just think it was stupid to sign a player with questionable heart for 4yrs/24mil. we have resignings coming up and that money should've been used to sign kaman/livy/ross/singleton...
> 
> i don't like thomas, but the fact that we have other, more important players to sign is what bothers me even more.
> 
> 4yrs/24mil for a 6th man? naw, i don't like it at all.


just shut up, you and yamchop think you know everything about basketball...elton brand is contagious, cassell is a leader...if you think TT came here to do nothing you need to pass some of that **** this way...lakers stole vlade from a better team we stole TT from a better team who is looking for some one to replace him. TT gives us even more versatility plus we can play him behind brand and give that monster (mr. singleton) more minuets. last year i woke up at around 6 a.m. and saw this guy on nba t.v. in the euro league dunking on everything, (men women and children...etc.) rebounding, hitting threes and i was like damn, who the **** is this? the next day the clippers signed him. i guess dunlevy was up that morning too...there is not a team in the nba who wouldnt like TT and singleton off the bench and they both could be starters...good signing, the only thing im worried about is rotations...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> agree with your second point.


Timmy Tom is from L.A. maybe he was homesick all those other years...every player including E.B. is gonna play hard in a contract year...i think TT is gonna prove alot of people wrong...the clips have made a lot of good decisions since they traded darius miles, (bad one). i just think this is another good decision. ****, let TT coast through out the year as long as he's bustin peoples *** in the playoffs (and we will make the playoffs despite what a lot of yaw haters think) like mike says he always does. were a deep enough team to do that...remember we have mr. monster (singleton). dunlevy kept him in his cage last year to build up fire in him, look at what he's doing to those kiddies in the summer league...when the rest of the nba finds out how good he is, the suicide rate will go up...vada


----------

